# Graveyly 817 won't turn over.



## crazyleggs (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello
I've got an 817 gravely with a Onan cast iron 16hp motor . I was washing off some of the old oil and dirt buildup on the motor. It was running before this. Now it will not turn over. It is getting gas and spark . Someone has said it may be the points . Not sure what it is . I will try and post pictures soon . Any idea would be good . My wife has asked me to do something with it and soon.

Rick


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Did you ever get your tractor running?


----------

